# stereo



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Fusion. I love mine. I drop the iPod in and have access to 55 gb's of the music I want to hear. Fusion 6" marine speakers.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

pyle http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PLMRKT2A-Channel-Waterproof-Amplified/dp/B003GSLDUO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1331173837&sr=8-4 I put this in my boat and love it.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> pyle http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PLMRKT2A-Channel-Waterproof-Amplified/dp/B003GSLDUO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1331173837&sr=8-4 I put this in my boat and love it.


This is what I did except I bought a Clarion marine amp and JBL speakers to hook up my mp3 player. I have had this setup in my bought for about three years with no issues thus far. With this setup you can save the money on a head unit and spend it on a better speakers.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Are yall wiring the Radio in to the trolling battery or your engine battery?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

No one has any input? 

I guess I have the same question about wiring in a GPS/Sonar....

Trolling motor battery or Engine battery?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I ran everything through a fused switch panel. At the end of the day, it was easy to tell if I'd forgotten
to turn something off. Close the garage door and one or more red lights showing on the switch panel
let me know I'd left something powered up and forgotten to turn off the main battery switch.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, what battery did you hook your panel up to? I have a 5 panel switch, but was only left one free switch and I plan to hook my LEDs to it.

As for the radio and GPS/Sonar they will be running while the engine is off and I'm fishing. The stereo may not be on all the time but there is a good chance it will be.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Always 2 batteries on my previous boats. Primary and backup with a 4 pole switch.
Battery one, battery two, both, off. Everything tied to the engine for charging/starting.
I don't know how you've set yours up, but for small electronics with minimal draw
powering off the starter battery shouldn't be a problem.
You may have to add a few more switches.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahh I see. 

I need to look at my setup after work to see how its wired. I do know that I have a battery in the rear of the boat and a battery in the front of the boat. The one in the front is for the Trolling motor but I'm not sure if its wired to the rear with other battery. I'm running a 12v TM. However I have noticed that I do have two relays next to the rear battery and I will confirm the wiring tonight. 

I use my Trolling motor a lot, a whole lot. Would there be any draw backs to running my setup like yours but since I use my Trolling motor so much would I drain the batterys enough to where my TLDI wouldn't turn over? Or would I need to use the switch to turn only one battery on every time I used my TM?


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

I run a 720 watt amp off of my starting battery with very little issues. I will have my radio on almost the entire time while I am in the boat and if the battery dies I jump the motor off of my trolling motor battery.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I guess I need to figure out which draws more, the stereo or the GPS/sonar. Which ever draws less will go to the starting battery. 

I do know that the GPS/sonar will be on from the time I leave the ramp until the time I get back... in most cases. The radio will be on while cursing and turned down very low while fishing on occasions, but probably not all the time.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> Well I guess I need to figure out which draws more, the stereo or the GPS/sonar. Which ever draws less will go to the starting battery.
> 
> I do know that the GPS/sonar will be on from the time I leave the ramp until the time I get back... in most cases. The radio will be on while cursing and turned down very low while fishing on occasions, but probably not all the time.



If it will mostly only be on while the motor is running, I would not worry about it being hooked up to your starting battery. The alternator in your motor will keep your battery charged.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I know the engine will keep the battery charged for the most part. 

As I said, the GPS/Sonar will be on throughout my trips, but the radio could be on or off while fishing. I guess it just depends on who is fishing with me. If I'm by myself it will probably be on, but veryyy low. 

When it stops raining I will head out check the wiring of my batterys.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well it seems as if the trolling motor battery is not wired to the battery in the rear. The only wires coming off of it go directly to the trolling motor.

As for he rear there is a BEM Marine On/Off switch on the positive side with the postive leads from my accessories hooked to it and on the negative side there is a large ground wire the goes out back of the dry storage to a "main" ground (if you will) that has my accessories grounded to it.

If I can find out how many Amps the GPS/Sonar draw and what the Stereo will draw that would be nice. 

Here is the Stereo I'm looking at:

http://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Milennia-MIL-PRV15-Gauge-Style-AM/FM/USB-Multimedia-Receiver&i=99396&r=view&aID=604A2&cvsfa=2587&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=3939333936&s_kwcid=goobasecontent_goobasecontent_filler&cID=SHOPPING_99396

Here is the GPS/Sonar, but I haven't completely made my mind up on this one. Im not sure if I want/need Down Imaging. Also I'm looking at the Lowrance Elite 5 and the H'Bird 597 with out DI:

http://www.basspro.com/Humminbird-reg-597ci-HD-DI-Internal-GPS-Fishfinder-Combo/product/10210562/120991

I think I need to start my own thread... sorry for the HiJack. :-/


----------

